# New version of iPhone coming



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Iphone 3GS
16GB $199
32GB $299
Due June 19th

iPhone 3G
8GB $99
NOW

More details here:
http://live.gizmodo.com/ At www.apple.com soon?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm wanting an iPhone but my carrier is Verizon and they don't carry it.  I really don't want to switch carriers, I've been with Verizon forever.  Best they have now is the blackberry storm, touch screen.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I told my daughter I'd check out the breaking news about the new iPhone, and I got busy and forgot. Thanks for reminding me.  I have an iPhone that was given to me as a gift about 16 months ago, and I'm really wanting to upgrade it. Currently, I have a 16 GB, and I love it. I'm sure I'll have to trade up. The prices are better on the new ones than I thought they'd be.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Bigger question is when will AT&T have it up, because they will be the one dealing with people upgrading. I'm not sure if I'll upgrade. I won't if it's basically the same but offered in 32 gig. I don't need 32 gig on my phone. I have the 16 gig that still has 6 gigs free and the 160 gig ipod classic that I use to watch videos on the big screen. They are going to have to offer me a significant upgrade in hardware to tempt me.

I'm more excited about the new OS coming out.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rasputina, is the one that you now have a 3G? I'd like to be able to use the 3G network rather than Edge. I don't think I'll need a 36 GB one, either. My 16 GB is fine as it is.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I saw that! I'm super excited ... I think I might ask for one for my birthday


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I'm wanting an iPhone but my carrier is Verizon and they don't carry it. I really don't want to switch carriers, I've been with Verizon forever. Best they have now is the blackberry storm, touch screen.


I agree, and you can't beat Verizon's coverage, also I've only heard bad things about AT&T. So I've been looking at an Ipod Touch. Apparently it can do every thing the phone can do except make calls. Everyone I know that has the phone, says "hate the phone love the toy" So if all you want is the toy, the touch seems like the answer to me. They complain all the time about missed calls, dropped calls, messages that came 4 hrs. later etc....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My 8 gig original iPhone is limping along with a couple of odd bugs that the Geniuses at Apple can't figure out.  It's out of warranty, and I've basically just been trying to stretch it out a little longer until the new one hit the market, but like Rasputina, this upgrade isn't all that tempting to me.  Even with the switch from Edge to 3G.  If mine wasn't acting up, I wouldn't even consider it, I'd hold out for the next one.

And I've had AT&T/Cingular/AT&T for 9 years running, no issues with either the phones or the service I've gotten.  The old iPhones weren't the greatest cell phones ever made, but once we added bluetooth headsets, we stopped having quality issues with the calls.  And we're not on 3G, which I've heard locally improved things.

I wonder if other parts of the network aren't as good?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have great phone service but I do think it probably depends on your area. I only went to AT&T because of the iphone but I haven't been disappointed. My daughter has a touch. The additional differences are the built in GPS, the camera and that you have 24/7 internet data. On the touch you can only use wifi. The thing I love about the phone that I can't do on the touch is use the google maps and internet anywhere, I don't have to try and find a wifi network that is open. I never have to worry about getting lost, and I can find any place when I'm out and about. 

Oh and I wanted to add that the rumors on the net about the new phone have been about a faster processor and adding video to the camera, didn't see any mention of that in the OP link though.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Rasputina, is the one that you now have a 3G? I'd like to be able to use the 3G network rather than Edge. I don't think I'll need a 36 GB one, either. My 16 GB is fine as it is.


Yes, I have the 16 gig iphone 3G


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> I agree, and you can't beat Verizon's coverage, also I've only heard bad things about AT&T. So I've been looking at an Ipod Touch. Apparently it can do every thing the phone can do except make calls. Everyone I know that has the phone, says "hate the phone love the toy" So if all you want is the toy, the touch seems like the answer to me. They complain all the time about missed calls, dropped calls, messages that came 4 hrs. later etc....


That does sound like a good option for me. I have an Ipod already so I can just upgrade to the Ipod touch and then keep my Verizon cell phone (and yes, I love the coverage I have with Verizon also. That's why I didn't want to switch carriers. If it is broken............)


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> I agree, and you can't beat Verizon's coverage, also I've only heard bad things about AT&T. So I've been looking at an Ipod Touch. Apparently it can do every thing the phone can do except make calls. Everyone I know that has the phone, says "hate the phone love the toy" So if all you want is the toy, the touch seems like the answer to me. They complain all the time about missed calls, dropped calls, messages that came 4 hrs. later etc....


My son has the Iphone and he loves it. Personally I don't like the shape or the weight of it...my daughter loves the toy of it so for her birthday earlier this week she got a touch. Everyone's happy.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just saw the new price, now even more people are going to be buying these ridiculous devices    I think the Palm Pre looks like a much better phone.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Found this on Reuters

The new iPhone 3G S will allow Web surfing at twice the speed of today's iPhone and have a 3 megapixel camera that can record video, according to Apple

so the rumors were right. I personally don't need video camera capability for faster surfing would be a big plus. I might upgrade after all.

http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE5575H820090608

The only way I'd go for the touch over the phone would be if I didn't even use a cell phone in any capacity. Otherwise I'd much rather have the iphone than the touch.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Just saw the new price, now even more people are going to be buying these ridiculous devices  I think the Palm Pre looks like a much better phone.


Palm Pre? I've not heard of that one. I have a couple of Treo's around hear but never heard of the Pre. I'll have to check it out too


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Just saw the new price, now even more people are going to be buying these ridiculous devices


I'm not quite sure why the iPhone is considered to be a 'ridiculous device,' and I'm not trying to stir up a controversy, but I guess the old saying, "To each his own," applies here. In any case, I love mine, and honestly don't know anyone who has an iPhone and doesn't like it. (I love any device that lets me make/take calls, play games, take photos (videos with the new one), keep track of my schedule, etc.) I've had a number of Palm products, and have been satisfied with them as well, but I'll stick with my iPhone for now.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my iPhone since October, and my husband just got his a month or so ago..... Of all the doo-dads I own (and I own A LOT), it is by far the most useful, and it is the last thing that will be pried from my cold, dead fingers. I never thought such a multi-functional device would work as well as it does. Like the Kindle, you really can't appreciate it until you have actually used it for a while.

I wonder how much the upgrade would be through AT&T.... The faster browsing speed really appeals to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think the upgrade that I priced a couple of weeks ago was $199, and that was for the 3G. The new prices are lower, proportionately, than that, so I'll be curious to find out myself. If I get any info (or if you do, pidgeon), let's share it here.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I love my Kindle, I couldn't imagine being without my iPhone. If I had to choose between the 2, the Kindle would lose..(but I could still read my Kindle books with the Kindle app). I never expected to be so darn attached to a phone.

I just got this info via twitter RE upgrading:

_"iPhone 3G S is a great value. The 16 GB model is $199 and the 32 GB model will go for $299. Individual plans start as low as $69.99 per month and include unlimited data (Web access and email). Families and small businesses can add iPhone lines for $39.99 per month. Upgrade eligibility varies with each customer, but in general you will become
upgrade-eligible the further you are into your service agreement. Customers can find out at att.com or in one of our stores if they are upgrade-eligible. *If you are not currently eligible for an upgrade but still want iPhone 3G S, we can offer you an early upgrade price of $399 (16 GB) and $499 (32 GB). * You have a number of choices here. You can wait until you are eligible, you can pay the early-upgrade price for iPhone 3G S, or you can simply continue to use your current iPhone 3G, which is eligible for the free upgrade to the new iPhone 3.0 software."_

http://ow.ly/cYJI


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have toyed with getting one but the AT&T coverage is so poor here that I can't do it. I use my mobile phone for work and if my customers can't get me then the phone is no good. It is too bad because many of the apps would help in so many other ways.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, luvmybrats.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Palm Pre? I've not heard of that one. I have a couple of Treo's around hear but never heard of the Pre. I'll have to check it out too


Kevin,

wilsondm2 just got a Pre when it was released a couple of days ago and I think he's pretty happy with it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If you are not currently eligible for an upgrade but still want iPhone 3G S, we can offer you an early upgrade price of $399 (16 GB) and $499 (32 GB).


Bah. Too much for the upgrade..... I'll stick with the old one, according to AT&T I am eligible for the full upgrade in February 2010.... In the meantime, I'm going to console myself by buying one of those fabulous new MacBook Pros.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> As much as I love my Kindle, I couldn't imagine being without my iPhone. If I had to choose between the 2, the Kindle would lose..(but I could still read my Kindle books with the Kindle app). I never expected to be so darn attached to a phone.
> 
> I just got this info via twitter RE upgrading:
> 
> ...


Don't know about anyone else, but I can't determine upgrade eligibility through the website and never have been able to. I suspect this is because the account originated as a corporate discount account, but I'm going to need to call or go in to figure out whether or not they're giving me the discounted rate for new hardware.

They've also dropped the price on the 3G 8 gig model to $99 according to Reuters. That may be a better option for those like me, who have an original iPhone nearing end of life but don't need the video or other capabilities of the GS hardware.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kevin,
> 
> wilsondm2 just got a Pre when it was released a couple of days ago and I think he's pretty happy with it.


Thanks Heather. I just checked it out myself.
It's the same problem I'm having with the Iphone, the Pre is carried by Sprint and the Iphone AT&T. I wish Verizon would get it together. They have several similar ones I may have to try it. They have the LG Voyager and the blackberry storm, and some other touch screens. I'll have to check it out. I'm up for an upgrade with Verizon in November, so I have a little time to think about it.

*EDIT NOTE: Wow 500 posts in almost 4 months.*


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I have toyed with getting one but the AT&T coverage is so poor here that I can't do it. I use my mobile phone for work and if my customers can't get me then the phone is no good. It is too bad because many of the apps would help in so many other ways.


Me too, a missed call is detrimental in my line of work, that's why I'm toying with the Idea of buying a touch, almost always have wifi nearby, and the apps would help a ton. Then just have a cheaper standard phone as a phone.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Thanks Heather. I just checked it out myself.
> It's the same problem I'm having with the Iphone, the Pre is carried by Sprint and the Iphone AT&T. I wish Verizon would get it together. They have several similar ones I may have to try it. They have the LG Voyager and the blackberry storm, and some other touch screens. I'll have to check it out. I'm up for an upgrade with Verizon in November, so I have a little time to think about it.
> 
> *EDIT NOTE: Wow 500 posts in almost 4 months.*


Well Kevin, then you might just be in major luck.

If you can wait until January - you could very well get a Pre on Verizon. Sprint's exclusivity runs out in January and Verizon has already made it clear they will be offering it as well.

It is a very, very nice phone with the best 1.0 version software I've ever seen. What does that mean, it still has some bugs and feature 'wants' - but it is an awesome device and the best phone I've ever used. Is it better than the Iphone - no, it is *different* than the iPhone, but the same too.

It is a current generation smartphone and is on par with the iPhone. The app store is small now, but will grow quickly as they are not as 'draconian' as Apple is being with the iPhone.

My best advice is to go hold one in your hand and try it out. Then do the same with the iPhone or Storm or whatever other device you're interested in.

Short story - Pre was designed and built by Apple engineers who were instructed to 'out iPhone the iPhone'


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Except the palms are all ugly looking and wayy to big.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I stayed away from buying an Iphone.  I think I would break it in about a week.  They need to make an industrial version of the thing for people like me


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been staying away from the iphone too. Everything I have runs on windows and I just got a new Palm Centro a couple of days ago, but am about to switch the Palm for the new Nokia OR if my aunt get the iphone I get her practically new Samsung Epix. Rather use wifi than get a data plan. Still quite an interesting product with a lot more apps than what is available other phones I've checked out


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> ...that's why I'm toying with the Idea of buying a touch, almost always have wifi nearby, and the apps would help a ton. Then just have a cheaper standard phone as a phone.


That's what I did and I like my Touch, but besides not having the phone....it also does not have a camera or GPS. Just so you know!

OTOH, the Touch gets way better battery life!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

My sister bought a used iPhone on ebay, but then the vibration thingy doesn't work so she gave it to me. I'm not really into phones (barely use mine), but I like that it has camera, ipod, kindle app, and games. Since then I always bring it with me and leave my kindle at home, less stuff to carry and I don't want to lose or break my kindle.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

More info from Wired http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/06/liveblog-wwdc09/

The big star of WWDC was iPhone 3GS, whose improvements are internal, as the overall physical design remains the same as its predecessor's. The 3GS introduces a digital compass for improved GPS navigation, enabling the iPhone Maps app to display directions based on which direction a user is facing. Another major addition to the handset is an improved, 3-megapixel camera, which includes autofocus, auto-white-balance and video-recording capabilities.

A less-expected new feature of iPhone 3GS is a voice-control interface. By loading an app, users will be able to dictate commands to perform various tasks, such as calling a contact or playing a song in the phone's iTunes library.

Looking ahead, the iPhone 3GS includes support for 7.2Mbps HSDPA - a faster, next-generation network standard that many carriers plan to adopt.

"With all the new features, the iPhone is really a Mac in a pocket," he added. "The difference between the iPhone now and the Pre or the BlackBerry is night and day."

The iPhone 3G and new MacBooks begin selling today with their new price tags. The iPhone 3GS is shipping June 19 - two days after the launch of the iPhone 3.0 operating system. September is the scheduled release for Snow Leopard.

WOOT can't wait for the 3.0 OS

Nice to see these other new features for the GS

http://www.apple.com/iphone/guidedtour/

Guided Tour is up on the apple site

wow you can edit your video right on the phone, pretty slick!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OK--


digital compass/improved GPS
voice control
AND next generation network standard capable?

I'm in. 

In my case, I don't have GPS currently. I end up stealing my husband's TomTom if I have to go anywhere new (huge when I'm headed downtown with all the one way streets). Voice control is something I've wanted back since I went to the iPhone, and the fact that they actually took into account cell network upgrades is huge--I'm already behind since we don't have 3G units, and I had to give up a beloved Motorola I'd had for years when they finally obliterated the analog network in the area. I'd like to make the next phone one I can use for as long as possible.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> Well Kevin, then you might just be in major luck.
> 
> If you can wait until January - you could very well get a Pre on Verizon. Sprint's exclusivity runs out in January and Verizon has already made it clear they will be offering it as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I can wait till January and see if they come out with it. November, January, not that long a wait.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Whilst the new additions to the iPhone 3GS are pretty cool, I think I'll just be sticking with my iPhone 3G and awaiting the OS 3.0 update. That in itself will be like getting a brand new phone.

Faster browsing with 7.2Mbps HSDPA is nice, but I don't think it's utilised by all networks in Australia (and possibly not the one I'm with). Plus, I don't browse a lot on my phone and it's usually on wifi anyway.

Voice recognition and control.... Meh.

Compass and map direction and stuff..... Meh.

Nike+ Support.... Meh.

Faster CPU and more RAM for faster all-round performance would be nice, but then again I don't really play many games on my iPhone anymore (kinda lost its appeal, and I prefer the DSi), and although a snappier UI would be nice, I don't find the current iPhone to be all that slow.

Video recording is the biggest temptation 'cause that's probably something I'd use. I don't own a video camera or a point-and-shoot (and my DSLR doesn't have video) so having video recording capabilities on the iPhone would be veeeerry handy. An auto-focus camera would be nice, too.....

.....But I don't think one feature alone is worth an upgrade unless I can get it very cheaply, or with an extended contract, and I don't know what the pricing is with the telcos in Australia yet. I doubt it'll be too appealing...

Soooo... unless I can do that, I'll be sticking with my 3G, enjoying the 3.0 firmware for another year or so, and will upgrade with the next iteration of the iPhone.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought Verizon was coming out with and "their IPhone version" this summer?  Now it's January?  Ugh...I need a new phone and was holding out for Verizon.  Not going to be happy if I have to wait 6 more months.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

The thing about the iPhone is that it's only for AT&T... I would love to get the phone if it was for Verion, and Sprint too... It's a shame...


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I am the worlds biggest phone geek.  I buy them, play with them, hack them    My perfect phone search ended with the iphone.  
I agree with the PP who says you have try it to understand.  My totally non techie DH loves his Iphone.  He upgraded to a Blackberry and returned it in a week and went back to the Iphone


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For anybody who's interested in a rarely used 32GB iPod touch, I just listed one for sale. Includes lots of extras.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband loves his iPhone; he recently upgraded to the 3G when our SIL's phone died...again...he's so hard on phones, it was almost a shame to give him the iPhone.  So far so good, though - it might actually be a better choice since it doesn't flip open or have an actual keypad.  

Me, I love my Palm Treo, but when it goes to the big cellphone home in the sky I may end up going with an iPhone.  But I'm in no hurry for it.  I'd be interested in your Touch, Luv, if I hadn't just bought a netbook...


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

The new iPhone is supposed to have a much longer battery life to. Shoot, i just got a 32GB iPod Touch and now i'm really wanting the iPhone. I got the Touch because iPhones only had 16GB memory and i have more than that in music alone. Now 3 weeks later they come out with the 32GB phone. What to do?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That is the main problem with the touch and why I have the 160 gig ipod classic. I don't need to carry all of my music and video on my phone. I just carry enough for driving around town and have some video if I feel like watching something while I'm laying in bed or something. With the size of the phone and the touch they are clearly not designed to hold your whole collection.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> The new iPhone is supposed to have a much longer battery life to.


It's only about 15 - 20% longer on the new 3GS. No idea about real world results yet, but I've a feeling that the newer apps will push the hardware further (especially games and the new video recording capabilities) so the battery won't end up lasting a heck of a lot more for most people. You'd probably still end up charging almost every day/night.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't even charge my iphone but every couple days right now. And I literally never turn it off. I do put it in sleep mode when I'm not using it.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I don't even charge my iphone but every couple days right now. And I literally never turn it off. I do put it in sleep mode when I'm not using it.


When 3G is on (for at least some of the time) and push is on (or fetch is set to hourly or less), I end up charging mine every morning. If I turn off 3G, push, and fetch (and check my email manually), and don't play any games on it, then I can make it last for about 4 or 5 days maximum. Just depends on how you use it. But I'm pretty sure most people charge it every 1 or 2 days, which is normal for most smartphones.

The point I was making was that 15 - 20% won't make much difference in the real world. Heavy users are still going to be tempted to buy external battery packs or battery cases, and it won't really matter for light users who don't have to charge their phones for several days anyway. For people like you and me who generally charge every day or two, we'd still be doing that with the 3GS.

Sometimes I wish that battery technology was just a wee bit better... Or rather that more advanced batteries were more affordable for general consumer tech already.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use mine constantly and need to charge it every day..somtimes during the day as well if I'm using the internet a lot. The battery life is one of the very, very few things I dislike about it (and most everything else is getting fixed with the new 3.0 software). I doubt I'll see a major improvement if I get the new iPhone, but any improvement would be welcome.

I just realized I had push on and none of my email supports it. I wonder how much that was draining the battery. <sigh>


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I can go a fair amount of the time typically without charging (original iPhone), but I usually end up charging it nearly every night anyway.  I have a set of speakers on my nightstand that have a built in charger, and I just end up putting it there.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm wondering what you guys think a fair price for a used 16GB iPhone 3G is. If I get the new one, I won't be needing this one. The original warranty runs through November, and there's still time to purchase the AppleCare plan for it.  I got it refurbished in March, had problems with the original one after a week. I took it into the apple store and they handed me a brand new one.

Whoever buys it wouldn't have to worry about a 2 year contract. The no commitment price for a 16GB is $549. 

And of course, you know me and how I like to accessorize, so of course there would be a few extras... Just not sure what yet.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd have to dig around to find it, but one of the articles I read said the 16GB 3G would be available until sold out at the discounted price of $149.  (Presumably that's the inventory left in stores as I cannot find it anywhere on the Apple site.)  Not sure how much that would translate to for a no-contract commitment phone.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think a fair price for a used 16GB iPhone 3G is. If I get the new one, I won't be needing this one. The original warranty runs through November, and there's still time to purchase the AppleCare plan for it. I got it refurbished in March, had problems with the original one after a week. I took it into the apple store and they handed me a brand new one.
> 
> Whoever buys it wouldn't have to worry about a 2 year contract. The no commitment price for a 16GB is $549.
> 
> And of course, you know me and how I like to accessorize, so of course there would be a few extras... Just not sure what yet.


Luv,
I recommend checking on ebay and craigslist for current resale pricing. Don't forget you will have to pay more for a 3Gs if you are less than 18 months into your AT&T contract. If you wait, be sure to check the rumor mill then, the next generation iphone may be coming out about that time.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

When I bought mine, having a contract requirement meant nothing, I got the phone because I wanted to use it after all. With AT&Ts exclusive contract for iphone I can't legally shop it around for another service provider.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the link with the current pricing for all available iPhones both 3G S and 3G:

http://www.att.com/Common/merger/files/pdf/iPhone/Pricing_Upgrading_FAQs.pdf


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the link with the current pricing for all available iPhones both 3G S and 3G:
> http://www.att.com/Common/merger/files/pdf/iPhone/Pricing_Upgrading_FAQs.pdf


I can't comment on a fair price, because I'd probably be very interested if you put it up for sale! We still don't have 3G coverage here so it'll be awhile before my husband would be able to justify yet another upgrade.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm.....by the terms listed in that sheet, I'm likely to qualify for upgrade (still can't get the site to tell me). I have an nonsubsidized version 1 phone since they didn't subsidize them at all in the beginning, so it should be a non issue to get the upgrade price. Maybe I'll run over to AT&T today to confirm.



Rasputina said:


> When I bought mine, having a contract requirement meant nothing, I got the phone because I wanted to use it after all. With AT&Ts exclusive contract for iphone I can't legally shop it around for another service provider.


I have to agree with this statement. Given that the new one is just now coming out, I can't see paying much more, if anything, over the price I could pay in the store.

Disclaimer: Though I know I have to change out my iPhone due to end of life issues, I haven't decided between trying for the last of the 16GB 3G models, or the 16 GB 3GS. At "qualified" upgrade prices, we're only talking $50 difference, and I'm likely at that point to go with the GS. A 3G would only tempt me at a substantial discount over purchase at the store, or if I didn't qualify for the upgrade.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

VictoriaP,

I'm also an owner of the original iPhone.  You will be able to purchase a 3GS at the lower price.  You can do that right now at www.apple.com.

But be aware, your new data plan will be $30 not $20 with either a 3G or 3GS.  The 3G/3GS data plan does not include text messaging, so you will have to add a text message plan or pay a per text message fee.  The 3G drains the battery faster, so you may find yourself charging the iPhone more often or turning off the 3G signal.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I decided I'm waiting for the next version of iphone. I haven't even had my 3G for a year yet and no way am I paying those fees to upgrade. I will wait for the next one and by then can get in without any upgrade fee.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's too bad the $99 iPhone is only for new AT&T customers. If you are already a customer, and want to replace your phone with an iPhone 3G, you can't get the $99 deal.

This from the fine print on Apple's iPhone purchase page:

"For non-qualified customers, including existing AT&T customers who want to upgrade from another phone or replace an iPhone 3G, the price with a new two-year agreement is $499 (8GB), $599 (16GB), or $699 (32GB)."


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Harvey, it seems it depends on what you're replacing.  My understanding:

If you're replacing an original iPhone, those were not subsidized by AT&T, and you are therefore eligible to upgrade at the cheaper price.  

If you're replacing a subsidized phone, you need to be past your contract terms (typically two years) in order to be eligible for the deepest price cut.  If you're still under contract, you can get the partial discount, but not the full one.


I've managed to potentially solve one major issue with my old original 8 GB iPhone; I'm going to test the fix out for a while and then decide if I need to upgrade.  As davem2bits said, it's going to cost me not only to get new hardware, but my plan will jump around $15 a month, so I do want to see if I can nurse this one along just a little longer.  Hubby will probably upgrade before summer ends as he has the very original 4 GB iPhone and he's long since been out of space on it. I shudder to think of him running around with a video camera full time though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It's too bad the $99 iPhone is only for new AT&T customers. If you are already a customer, and want to replace your phone with an iPhone 3G, you can't get the $99 deal.
> 
> This from the fine print on Apple's iPhone purchase page:
> 
> "For non-qualified customers, including existing AT&T customers who want to upgrade from another phone or replace an iPhone 3G, the price with a new two-year agreement is $499 (8GB), $599 (16GB), or $699 (32GB)."


Harvey,

They came out with an updated pricing after that was announced and said existing customers not eligible for an upgrade could get an early upgrade for $299 (8 GB 3G), $349 (16 GB 3G), $399 (16GB 3G S), $499 (32 GB 3G S) with a new 2 yr contract. Still not as good a price as for new customers, but not as bad as originally stated.

Here's the link:

My husband qualifies for the all the New/Qualified pricing, but I don't since I just got my phone a few months ago.
http://www.att.com/Common/merger/files/pdf/iPhone/Pricing_Upgrading_FAQs.pdf


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just listed my iPhone for sale here if anybody is interested:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9776.msg185292.html#msg185292


----------

